# Right chaps, shall we start that Waaagh! then?



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

*NEW NOTE - MAJORITY OF FINISHED ORKS START ON PAGE 2!

HERES A NEW PICTURE OF MY ORKS SO FAR (Nobz aren't finished yet.*


























And one of my finished warbosses (see more one other pages)











Hey everyone

This is my Ork project log, which I have been inspired to start after having the AoBR orks painted terribly for over a year.

So because of that, I currently only have 20 Ork Boyz, 1 Warboss, 5 Nobz and 3 Deathkoptaz (which are a bit broken...) And as a side project I'll be starting an Ork army, hopefully building up to 2000 points worth (to start with)

I'll be doing them as Snakebitez, although they will have a little bit more tech.
So it begins...

I began by experimenting with the orks skin. just painting up a rough Ork Boy to see how it would come out.

I can't remember what I did, so sory about that, but here is the first Ork I ever painted...


















I quite liked how it came out (as a first attempt) and then began to experiment...I got 3 versions done, and here they are! 
(note each one was primed chaos black to begin with)

*Version 1*
1. Basecoat with any yellow-ish colour. I used Bubonic Brown, Iyanden. Darksun, Desert Yellow, Tausept Ochre, Sunburst Yellow, and Golden Yellow.
3. Give a heavy wash of Thraka Green, and wait to dry.
4. If needed, give another wash of Thraka Green.

I found this method was the quickest by far. (the diferent shades of green is noticeably, but may not be as visible from the photos)

Here is the one with Sunburst Yellow basecoat - 

















Orkie with Iyanden Darksun - 

















Golden Yellow basecoat Boy - 

















And Bubonic Brown...

















My Tausept Ochre Boy - 

















Camera is not uploading anymore at the moment for some reason, so will post the rest as soon as i work that out

So I hope you like


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Fascinating new way of painting Orks!! It reminds me how the 'EAVY METAL team used to get their Orks to look in the late 80's early 90's (mixing yellow with green to highlight/brighter colours in general). Good work!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice looking orks but *cringes* i can see mold lines lol. It might be worth getting a file on those and i think they would look even better. Keep up the good work


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yep mould lines  
They're only the AoBR ones, and only experimenting, theres still some bits of the sprew on 'em in some places lol :biggrin:
I'll post the rest soon, but the camera isn't uploading for some stupid reason 

Glad you like them though


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

lol fair one just thought id point it out think i might be getting mould line ocd lol.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

While most of the model looks decent enough you REALLY need to do something more with the metal areas like the gun and axe. At the very least you need to give them a wash of some kind as they are very bright at the moment.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I haven't even started on the rest of the Ork yet mate, I've just been experimenting with the skin at the moment  Done a few more tonight, and only got 7 more to experiment with (skin-wise) then I'll do all the of them.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

i really like this method and i might be changing all my orks to this as it seems VERY quick and very effective i like very much my friend! super rep gain from me.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the rep and comments guys 

@Azwraith - I'm glad you like the idea, I found it gives a good variety in Skin colour, which is one reason i personally really enjoy painting them (plus it makes a good change from painting the same SM armour scheme over and over again! :biggrin: )

Another thing you could do is basecoat with a mix of the colours above, ie golden yellow and tausept ochre, that would probably give a different shade 

Painted 2 more last night, one with a gretchin skin method, and another with orkhide shade and bleached bone 

Camera isn't working still, so photos will be a bit late unfortunately


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

I quite like the Sunburst Yellow one, i think the highlights work very well 

Personally, I paint my orks with all-greens, instead of the green-yellow method.

Black Undercoat
Hunter Green (nearest GW colour is probably DA Green)
Snot Green
Scorpion Green drybrush.

It works quite well, and is very quick and easy to do - only about 20-25min for all the layers to dry (not including basecoat)


----------



## ajchafe (Aug 13, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but I want to comment that I used this technique with a couple of shades of yellow, and I love it!

I did some experimenting with orange as a base colour as well, and it also looks really good. next I'm going to try red.

Thanks for the great tutorial! I'm going to use if for the bulk of my army from now on.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

*starting this up again*

Instead of starting a whole new log, I am starting this one up again, as I have just started to paint my Orks after being out-of-action for a while.



ajchafe said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I want to comment that I used this technique with a couple of shades of yellow, and I love it!
> 
> I did some experimenting with orange as a base colour as well, and it also looks really good. next I'm going to try red.
> 
> Thanks for the great tutorial! I'm going to use if for the bulk of my army from now on.


Glad you like it mate, hope it works well for you! Just be prepared to buy a lot of Thraka Green wash 

Ok, I have finally finished my 20 Ork Boyz, nearly completed my Warboss, and nearly finished my 5 Noz, and they are all already based. Still have 11 Boyz (including 1 Nob) and 3 Deffkoptas to start as well.

Pictures will be up when I have a memory card :victory:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

*most recent work*

Hey guys, got some pictures for you 
(sorry about the lighting in some of the shots)
Here is my finished squad of Boyz from the AoBR set. Hope you like!
group shots - 

















Here is the next box set of Boyz to be painted - 









And some smaller group shots-

































































and my 5 Nobz WIP










And lastly, my current favourite ork model (when it is finished), my nearly completed warboss 









































Hope you like, C&C welcome :victory:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Recent Update*

Here is my finished warboss, let me know what you think :victory:


































and a shot of my current force (nobz not finished)










Let me know what you think 

Jack.


----------

